# Guess w Country ones from, MBTI type, Age, & anything else, based on picture of face



## Mr inappropriate

@ai.tran.75 
Interesting. Do we have to disclose information right away ? You were close with ethinicity and age


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

duplicate post


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

@_ai.tran.75_









age: 28-1/2
home country: USA, California, San Francisco 
ethnicity: Vietnamese
MBTI: ENFP
ennea: 7w6

drives a convertible?


----------



## ai.tran.75

stargazing grasshopper said:


> @_ai.tran.75_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> age: 28-1/2
> home country: USA, California, San Francisco
> ethnicity: Vietnamese
> MBTI: ENFP
> ennea: 7w6
> 
> drives a convertible?


You got almost all of it right - age 29- car black Mercedes Benz  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

My grandpa taught me to never ask a woman her age, nor to reveal her true age. I think a silver Benz would do well in the California sunshine, especially since there's been a drought for 10 years.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

@ai.tran.75
You look younger than that 
I'm 24. Turkish living in Turkey. Though my grandfathers ancestry from Romania and Greece.
Enneagram type 7 and isxj, most likely.


----------



## ai.tran.75

stargazing grasshopper said:


> My grandpa taught me to never ask a woman her age, nor to reveal her true age. I think a silver Benz would do well in the California sunshine, especially since there's been a drought for 10 years.


Yeah people get offended by age guessing for some odd reason but I share mine with everyone lol- thanks though 

Haha 10 years for Southern California - barely 2 years up here ( they're stealing our water jk) My husband got me the car as a 7 years anniversary gift 3 years ago 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75

crashbandicoot said:


> @ai.tran.75
> You look younger than that
> I'm 24. Turkish living in Turkey. Though my grandfathers ancestry from Romania and Greece.
> Enneagram type 7 and isxj, most likely.


Thank you ! 
I would never have guessed istj - how is Turkey - a close friend of mine recently got married over there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr inappropriate

ai.tran.75 said:


> Thank you !
> I would never have guessed istj - how is Turkey - a close friend of mine recently got married over there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


roud:

Ah, I can be ISFJ as well, I'm only sure Si first.

Turkey is too hot right now  Its in a complicated political state and some issues at the eastern side of the country. 
Avoiding İstanbul is crucial, just toooo much traffic and stuff. People are mostly helpful though and we have a tradition of hospitality. Life standarts could be lower depending on your friend used to live, but not really if they earn well. Hope your friend enjoys here ! :wink: :kitteh:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ai.tran.75 said:


> Yeah people get offended by age guessing for some odd reason but I share mine with everyone lol- thanks though
> 
> Haha 10 years for Southern California - barely 2 years up here ( they're stealing our water jk) My husband got me the car as a 7 years anniversary gift 3 years ago
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not much chance of drought around here, but I do feel sympathy for those living within drought stricken areas.
Perhaps you don't get at all offended because you look approximately 20 years of age, must be good genetics which allows Asian women to age more gracefully than most others.


Hey I hope that your SO buys you a new Benz since you've given birth to another child, or maybe a 10 year anniversary diamond necklace. < hints for your Christmas list.


----------



## Groovy

Please go to my profile pic to analyse me.  

Interesting to see what ethnicity you think I am


----------



## ai.tran.75

@Teacher, 
age -17.5
Ethnicity- Italian, Croatian
Country - USA 
Mbti - infj



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Groovy

ai.tran.75 said:


> @Teacher,
> age -17.5
> Ethnicity- Italian, Croatian
> Country - USA
> Mbti - infj
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha very close!


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Ghostsoul said:


> That's France, He's French
> He's a personified country
> I'm getting, possibly ESFJ, although I'm not quite sure (because I've forgotten)
> He's about 25 if I remember correctly.
> Oh and he's a massive flirt.


lol, we all know right XD


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

I'd like to request a shot at Enneagram w/ instinctual as well in addition to everything else.


----------



## .17485

Germany, ENTP, 22 Years old, Enneagram 6w7

I'm the one wearing green


----------



## ai.tran.75

Ire said:


> View attachment 394634
> 
> 
> View attachment 394642
> 
> 
> I'd like to request a shot at Enneagram w/ instinctual as well in addition to everything else.


Age - 16
Country - USA
Ethnicity - Bosnian/Greek 
Mbti- entp
Enneagram - 3w4 sx 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Casss

Age: 24
Country: USA
Ethnicity: Taiwanese
Mbti: ISFP (I have no idea how to tell this from a picture though, sorry)
I don't know enough about enneagrams to guess. 

If you want to guess me then look at my profile picture pweez


----------



## piano

nvm


----------



## Acadia

@Casss Maybe the U.K.? Not sure of your ethnicity, maybe Scottish/Irish? 
And given your avatar and knowing Ginny Weasley {if that's who it is} my guess for your type is ESTP.


----------



## FakeLefty

heartofpompeii said:


> View attachment 402010
> 
> View attachment 402018
> 
> @_Casss_ Maybe the U.K.? Not sure of your ethnicity, maybe Scottish/Irish?
> And given your avatar and knowing Ginny Weasley {if that's who it is} my guess for your type is ESTP.


Age: 20-21
Country: USA! USA! USA! (Specifically somewhere on the West Coast)
MBTI: ISFP
Enneagram: 9w8


----------



## Acadia

FakeLefty said:


> Age: 20-21
> Country: USA! USA! USA! (Specifically somewhere on the West Coast)
> MBTI: ISFP
> Enneagram: 9w8


Fairly close, ISFP's a give-away  but I'm actually in the Northeast up by Canada, still in the U.S. though, and I'm 23. 
Your response for enneagram was interesting! I hadn't gotten 9 before, so I went and retook the test. My result was still 7w8 SX.


----------



## 124567

Guess me..I don't want to post pics now..see my profile :ninja:


----------



## ae1905

infj
early 20s
kazakh nationality but lives in usa
college student studying psychology and literature
believes in and practices occult incl tarot, palmistry, communicating with the dead (incl nts), and, of course, typology
heterosexual and in relationship with estp


skip me


----------



## ai.tran.75

*Guess w Country ones from, MBTI type, Age, & anything else, based on picture ...*

@heartofpompeii

Age-19
Mbti - isfp 
Country - USA - I'm guessing mid west 
Race - Irish 


Ps saw your post - I'm way off lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acadia

ai.tran.75 said:


> @heartofpompeii
> 
> Age-19
> Mbti - isfp
> Country - USA - I'm guessing mid west
> Race - Irish
> 
> 
> Ps saw your post - I'm way off lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's cool! I've never gotten Irish before. My background is actually 100% Polish, I'm first-gen and am planning on getting my official dual citizenship next time I visit my grandma there  so the USA chants I got before aren't totally accurate either 

My guess for you is: 
ENFP
Country: Canada? 
Ethnicity: hmm Japanese?


----------



## ai.tran.75

heartofpompeii said:


> It's cool! I've never gotten Irish before. My background is actually 100% Polish, I'm first-gen and am planning on getting my official dual citizenship next time I visit my grandma there  so the USA chants I got before aren't totally accurate either
> 
> My guess for you is:
> ENFP
> Country: Canada?
> Ethnicity: hmm Japanese?


Well I'm enfp and I live in North America ( northern ca) - I'm Vietnamese but I've gotten mistaken for every other Asian race ( guessing it's not as common)  




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acadia

ai.tran.75 said:


> Well I'm enfp and I live in North America ( northern ca) - I'm Vietnamese but I've gotten mistaken for every other Asian race ( guessing it's not as common)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


tbh I was between Vietnamese and Japanese!!


----------



## melancholy

This thread seems interesting.
And since nobody above posted any pictures, I'll continue the thread with a couple of my own.


----------



## 124567

@melancholy 
Pic 1: ISFP
Pic 2: ISTP
Age: 26-27
Scottish 
:kitteh:

@ae1905 :laughin: where'd you get occult and in a relationship with estp from? hahahah how can someone look occultish :laughing: Also, am a demisexual saint :angel: :laughing:

chiller versions of me :smile: 
View attachment 418410

View attachment 418418


----------



## ai.tran.75

Enigmatik said:


> @melancholy
> Pic 1: ISFP
> Pic 2: ISTP
> Age: 26-27
> Scottish
> :kitteh:
> 
> @ae1905 :laughin: where'd you get occult and in a relationship with estp from? hahahah how can someone look occultish :laughing: Also, am a demisexual saint :angel: :laughing:
> 
> chiller versions of me :smile:
> View attachment 418410
> 
> View attachment 418418


Mbti infj/intj
Age - 25
Country - Europe ? 
Ethnicity - middle eastern or South Asia 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ae1905

enigmatik said:


> @_ae1905_ :laughin: *where'd you get occult and in a relationship with estp from? *hahahah how can someone look occultish :laughing:



where else?....from my intuition, of course 



enigmatik said:


> Also, am a demisexual saint :angel: :laughing:


and that's why you're in a rel'n with an omnisexual sinner (aka estp


----------



## Saturnian Devil

Lost track of who the last person is so I will
leave this here.


----------



## katemess

Saturnian Devil said:


> Lost track of who the last person is so I will
> leave this here.


INFP or ISFP
23
USA









(On the right, obv).


----------



## Saturnian Devil

katemess said:


> INFP or ISFP
> 23
> USA
> 
> View attachment 418690
> 
> 
> (On the right, obv).


I'm actually an ISTP. Age and location are correct, though. 

You: ENFP, 25, Southern USA


----------



## katemess

Saturnian Devil said:


> I'm actually an ISTP. Age and location are correct, though.
> 
> You: ENFP, 25, Southern USA


I'm an ENTP, 20 and from Australia. :smile-new:


----------



## 124567

@katemess you look like a typical pretty, around 18 year old norwegian ESFP :tongue:

@ai.tran.75 you're good! I usually test as INFJ, from Afghanistan, live in Europe, yup, except am 23  

@ae1905 sinner is not fair for saint :kitteh:


----------



## ae1905

Enigmatik said:


> @_ae1905_ sinner is not fair for saint :kitteh:


is it fair not to have fun?


----------



## 124567

ae1905 said:


> is it fair not to have fun?


:laughin::laughin::laughin::laughin::laughin::laughin::laughin::laughin:

Depends on what someone defines as 'fun'  
Sinners have an inner saint, saints have an inner sinner. Otherwise it would be too boring :bored: Some sins arent even sins like some religions say, if only sinned in the right moment/way :laughing: But better to live a short good life, than a long _truly _sinful life :laughing: 

Oops lets not turn this into a personal discussion thread :laughing:


----------



## ae1905

Enigmatik said:


> Oops lets not turn this into a personal discussion thread :laughing:



no, that would be a sin


----------

